

Tesla Is Going to Share All of Its Patents. It’s a Brilliant Move. - rpm4321
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/06/12/tesla_opens_patents_to_public_what_is_elon_musk_thinking.html

======
jesusmichael
Seeing how there is nothing particularly innovative at Tesla... This is not
surprising

